# Decalgirl Custom Skin Question



## *Flower* (Mar 2, 2009)

Has anyone been able to apply the discount code to a custom skin order?

This is the one that I've been discussing (maybe someone could clue me in on how to post a pic), and when I asked about using the code (as I'd be getting charged $7 for shipping, I wanted to try to save a bit on the skin) I was told that it couldn't be used on a custom order.

Help!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

*Flower* said:


> Has anyone been able to apply the discount code to a custom skin order?
> 
> This is the one that I've been discussing (maybe someone could clue me in on how to post a pic), and when I asked about using the code (as I'd be getting charged $7 for shipping, I wanted to try to save a bit on the skin) I was told that it couldn't be used on a custom order.
> 
> Help!


Nope, they won't use it on a custom order. Sorry. I've got to REALLY want it to pay the full price and the custom fee. I have to admit, I'm thrilled I did for the one I have (Flores Agua in purple) it's my favorite. You might ask if they'd be willing to do it as a regular skin.. You would just have to wait a bit longer.


----------



## *Flower* (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks so much for the information!

Of course I'm debating between this:

Or Lily, or Arabian Nights.

So it's not like I don't have other choices.....

eta: you'll have to click on the picture to see the detailed view. It's really pretty and I love it; I'll just have to decide if I love it THAT much!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I love it. Very nice. I had one that I wanted and ask them to add it to their regular skins. They did and it took 2 weeks for it was available.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

That's very pretty. Tough choice  My daughter had Arabian Night on her iPod and loved it (I did too. Almost bought it for my Bella)


----------



## Abouna (Apr 24, 2009)

I had no problem applying a coupon code to a custom skin.  Request a custom quote, they will send a link with a custom quote code.  Enter the code and the price they dictate, add it your cart, then apply the coupon.


----------



## *Flower* (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for the additional input!

Of course now that I asked about it- they'll probably shoot me down, but then I'm not sure that I understand the $7 shipping charge either.

Y'all are the best!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

It never hurts to ask


----------



## *Flower* (Mar 2, 2009)

It can't...........

And I love the look.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

$7 is a bit much for shipping? What kind of service did you choose for shipping?


----------



## *Flower* (Mar 2, 2009)

I didn't choose.

Keith at Decalgirl said that he was going to send it USPS Priority Mail (which I didn't ask for) and that shipping would total $7.

What is the usual shipping charge?


----------



## *Flower* (Mar 2, 2009)

Well, I 'spoke' with Keith via the chat link, and according to him- all custom Kindle skins are shipped priority for $7.

He won't even tell me what the 'super saver' shipping cost is.


----------



## Abouna (Apr 24, 2009)

*Flower* said:


> Well, I 'spoke' with Keith via the chat link, and according to him- all custom Kindle skins are shipped priority for $7.
> 
> He won't even tell me what the 'super saver' shipping cost is.


That's a load of hooey. Request a custom quote via email, then make your choices as usual when checking out.


----------



## *Flower* (Mar 2, 2009)

I did request a custom quote via email.

I was quoted $27 including shipping via USPS Priority mail, and was told to put the '27' in the quantity box to designate the amount paid. They won't quote me a different price unless I upgrade to Express mail for $10 instead of $7.

So if I REALLY want this custom skin- it's going to cost $27 and I can't even use the promo code to save $3 on the order.

Maybe I'll just go for a regular skin instead. I really liked what they did with the custom skin though.....


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Shipping on non-custom skins isn't cheap, either.

$4.15 Super Saver.
$6.85 for Priority Mail.
$22.45 Next Day.


----------



## Abouna (Apr 24, 2009)

*Flower* said:


> I did request a custom quote via email.
> 
> I was quoted $27 including shipping via USPS Priority mail, and was told to put the '27' in the quantity box to designate the amount paid. They won't quote me a different price unless I upgrade to Express mail for $10 instead of $7.
> 
> ...


OK, I'll try to explain better:

- Grab your custom quote code
- Enter it
- In the amount field put $20 (that's the price of a custom skin)
- Go to checkout
- Choose the shipping rate you want
- Pay


----------



## *Flower* (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh Ms. Wizard!

You're the BEST!!!!

That was my issue, and Keith just didn't want to seem to give in on it.
I know that I have a lot to learn, but small words help a lot.

I'll give it a try.....


----------



## *Flower* (Mar 2, 2009)

Abouna -

It worked!

Now all I'll have to do is see if they get teed off and cancel my order because I didn't pay the $7 for shipping. I picked the super-saver, and saved the $7! 

The custom skin is a lot more reasonable now.........

Thanks so much!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

How long does it take to get the quote? I made a custom skin request 2 days ago and have gotten absolutely no response.


----------



## Abouna (Apr 24, 2009)

NYCKindleFan said:


> How long does it take to get the quote? I made a custom skin request 2 days ago and have gotten absolutely no response.


This happened to me also. When I wrote again to complain they said they had sen the quote. I'm not convinced their system is terribly consistent. Email them again.


----------



## *Flower* (Mar 2, 2009)

My quote came within 24 hours- so I was lucky there.

And as I haven't ordered my Kindle (yet), I don't mind waiting for the super-saver shipping.
AND, I've gotton in contact with BorsaBella about a custom bag- if I can find the material I like.

All that's left is a cover- and I think I can hear the siren song of Oberon's ROH calling to me.

Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## *Flower* (Mar 2, 2009)

Of course now I'm second guessing myself, because when I went to check out and told the system that I wanted super saver shipping, it didn't add any additional charge to my order.

I also wonder why the Priority Shipping for a regular skin is $6.85, and on a custom skin it's $7.00.

Now I'll wait to be contacted about my shipping method. 

This transaction is sounding like a soap opera!


----------

